# 08 jamis supernova sizing



## mtbnomad (Oct 6, 2007)

hello. 

i am pretty set on a supernova mostly for road training and occasional ride off road. before i pull the trigger, are there any supernova owners who can give me some insight on frame sizing? i've searched and have only come up with one or two somewhat helpful reviews. 

i am 5'9" with 30" inseam ... have owned a 98 voodoo wazoo in 50cm (suggested by voodoo before they closed shop back in the day) and felt comfortable on it for many years, although it may have been a bit small for me as cockpit was setup similar to my mtb but with dropbars ... i also ride a 53cm bianchi pista if that helps any. 

i seem to always fall between frame sizes and trying to decide between a 52 or 54. i've test ridden a 54 and felt a bit stretched out and no 52 around for comparison. a tech at jamis said a 54 would work, but i would also be ok with a 52. i do like the wider bars and slightly longer crank arms on the 54. i understand a larger frame will be better for road riding, but will a maxed out standover be an issue for off road use? 

any advise or personal experience would be greatly appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## trin2du (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm about the same size based on height and inseam. And shopping around earlier this year for a frame the Supernova was one I had considered. I know that the fit of a 54 was better for me, closer to the road geo I'm used too.


----------



## mtbnomad (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks for your input, trin2du. 

just curious ... what bike did you end up choosing?


----------



## trin2du (Jan 26, 2006)

Van Dessel Holeshot:

http://www.vandesselsports.com/holeshot.php?bike=14

Just found it be a better value, and the look is just cool in person.


----------



## 1speed_Mike (Feb 16, 2004)

You sound like me: I'm 5'6" with a 30.5" inseam and my road bike has a 54cm TTeff. 

Like you, I have standover issues on 52-54cm CX frames. From what I've been reading, size the size as your roadbike and deal with the standover. Not ideal, but unless you go custom, it's what you are dealing with. 

In the 3-yrs I raced CX (on a custom SS CX with 54cm TTeff and minimal clearance), I never once bagged myself. Not saying it won't happen, but, it shouldn't be the driving factor in your decision. Easier said than done, right?


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

*54 with modifications*

I am also 5'9" w/ 30 inseam. My road bike has a 54 ETT. I have the 07 Supernova and was also torn between sizes. Ultimately I picked the 54. I quickly changed the seatpost to a zero offset Thomson and swapped the stem for a 90mm and added the Salsa Belllap handlebars. The bike still feels a little stretched out, but all of the 52 cm cross bikes I have owned in the past felt to cramped after a while. I think if I swapped my bars for a compact, shallow drop road bar, the fit would be spot on. Standover clearance for me is about 1/2". I also ended up keeping most of the spacers on the fork. The Jamis has a fairly short head tube. In my opinon, it seems to ride better on dirt than on the road. In the dirt, I can average almost as fast as I do on the road with my road bike. It just seems to handle better when it is used for its intended purpose.


----------



## mtbnomad (Oct 6, 2007)

thank you, mike and jk, for your suggestions and assurance on the 54 ... this is exactly the type of information i was seeking. good to hear how guys dealt with the same situation i'm in and opinions from personal experience helps alot. 

mike - you're right ... the 11mm difference in standover between the two sizes is minimal.

jk - did yours come with a 100mm stem? the stem on the demo bike did seem longer than a 90mm, but jamis' spec sheet says 90mm for size 54? i was already planning on a shorter stem, but didn't even think of the setback in the seatpost ... i already have a spare thomson s/post (and even have the bellap bars if needed) ... with both changes i should be right where i need to be.

thanks again all for helping a brother out.


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

The 54 cm actually came with a 100mm stem. I learned that Jamis changed their specs, but never updated the catalog or internet. I ended up installing a Ritchey WCS w/ a 26.0 clamp and 42 cm Salsa Bell Lap. I like the 26.0 clamps because they gave me a little more room for bar top lever placement than the oversize bars. 

Also, the 18.5 lb advertised weight is a little off. I upgraded to the Thomson Post, WCS stem, TRP carbon brakes, Selle Italia SLK saddle, and Maxxis Raze tires w/ Schwable ultra light road tubes and I am at 19.99 lbs. The bike was 20.5 stock.


----------



## mtbnomad (Oct 6, 2007)

jk ... nice parts swap and respectable weight ... thanks again.


----------



## cyclemanpat (May 9, 2007)

what is the frame weight of the SuperNova? are they light?


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

3.5 lbs according to the Jamis website. Not sure what size that is for.


----------



## mtbnomad (Oct 6, 2007)

*finally pics of the supernova ...*

thanks to all for the sizing advise ... i did eventually choose the 54. 

i felt stretched out on initial rides, but soon personalized the cockpit as suggested by jkaber ... thomson elite seatpost ... 90mm x 10degree thomson x4 stem (70mm x 0degree too short and twitchy) ... 44 cm salsa bell lap bars. still felt a bit stretched out after the changes, so tweaked the bars and hoods and now it feels right. i too left the steerer tube length as is ... the longer length and stem rise help my aging back on long rides. 

oh, and just installed the selle italia max flite gel flow saddle tonight and snapped a couple pics. i finally have it the way i want and just need to decide on some tires ... any suggestions for size 28 and up road tires or fast rolling cross tires?


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Cool bike. Your pics look make the Supernova cooler than the Jamis site. They have the bar sloped up and the levers super high which looks dorky. Your's is sweet... not dorky.


----------



## mtbnomad (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks rollin ... i don't really know the "right and wrong" of 'cross/road bike set up ... i just go with what feels right and makes sense to me.


----------

